
StackOverflow time travels to the 90s for April fools - nprateem
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/49816911/how-to-split-a-long-golang-template-function-across-multiple-lines
======
Yetanfou
OMG!!! Ponies!!!, revisited:

[https://www.cnet.com/news/good-one-slashdot/](https://www.cnet.com/news/good-
one-slashdot/)

------
tiben_
Far better than the original stylesheet (joke)

------
MCrekt
This is hilariously obnoxious. I love it!

~~~
Arnt
AOL.

This would normally be infuriating within fifteen seconds, but knowing that
it's only for a day makes it fun. I'd upvote it for that reversal if there
were a button.

------
ykevinator
Flagged as duplicate

